# Hofmann's Going National!



## pops6927 (May 7, 2012)

Hofmann's Hot Dogs are a legend in Central NY and all around it; they are both a skinless and skin-on frank and are delicious! 

http://www.hofmannsausage.com/home/

It is one of the things I sorely miss from NY and now will be in all areas!  I urge you to try them, you'll love 'em (especially the skin-on (NC - Natural Casing)!)!!

the article:

http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/sto...ners-buy/_VzbYM_a2EOd-A0qNWUoYQ.cspx?rss=2666


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2012)

Great that they will be available for you in Texas because you would have to be Rich or Crazy to spend $93 for them to ship 6 Lbs of Hotdogs to your house!...JJ


----------



## frosty (May 8, 2012)

WOW, them must be sum GOOOOD hot dogs!  My taste buds are not that highly tuned!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

Glad you'll be able to finally get them!


----------



## pops6927 (May 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Great that they will be available for you in Texas because you would have to be Rich or Crazy to spend $93 for them to ship 6 Lbs of Hotdogs to your house!...JJ


Done that!  And Linda's aunt shipped us a 10 lb bag also she bought from a store!  And their Coneys are great too!  (they call them Snappy's, others call them White hots also).  Dad sold them in bulk in his store since I was born, only hot dog I ever ate until I moved out!


----------



## DanMcG (May 8, 2012)

Dang I hope the quality doesn't change. I wonder if they will be shipping Syracuse made dog's to Texas, or giving up the recipe to a Texas packer to produce locally.
Time will tell.


----------



## spuds (May 8, 2012)

Hope they reach Ca,I LOVE a good dog!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 8, 2012)

Good for you!
Maybe Grandma Brown's Baked Beans will eventually come your way! LOL :biggrin:







~Martin :wink:


----------



## DanMcG (May 9, 2012)

Don't forget the salt potatoes


----------



## pops6927 (May 10, 2012)

*O   M   G   !!!!*

*D R O O L  !!!!  *

*And Jean's Beans Fried Fish and homemade salads!*

We loved all those things!

There was a place in Dallas that carried Hofmann's; I wrote them and they said they shipped them 200#  a week consistently, so I would imagine they'd just distribute from their warehouse if they are a national carrier as they sell to chains to carry them; it would be a frozen cartage I am sure.

Sorry Dutch... but Grandma Browns are hard to beat!  Never had them smoked, how are they, DanMcG and Martin?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 10, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> ... but Grandma Browns are hard to beat!  Never had them smoked, how are they, DanMcG and Martin?



I think they're great!
I love Grandma Brown's because they're thick and tasty, I don't care for watery and runny baked beans that some folks make.
They're a must to accompany Cornell chicken and salt potatoes..........or just about anything! :biggrin:




~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (May 16, 2012)

They're here...!

Picked up a package of each, German Franks and Snappy Grillers (white hots) at Albertson's right down the street 2 blocks from my house on the way home from therapy class!  They also had NC All Beef and skinless franks too.  Prices on the German, Snappy's and Skinless were on sale, 2/$7.00, All Beef $5.58, all 16 oz. pkgs.  Going to save them for Saturday and do them out on the grill!  Also sent my two boys and my wife at work an email letting them know they're here too!  They were all SUPER Excited!!!  Nothing beats a Hofmann!


----------



## alelover (May 16, 2012)

I wonder if they'll come to NC. They look good. Nobody uses veal anymore. So that's impressive.


----------



## pops6927 (May 16, 2012)

Do you have an Albertson's there?


----------



## alelover (May 16, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 16, 2012)

Cool!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






~Martin


----------



## DanMcG (May 16, 2012)

Wow they didn't waste any time in getting them on the shelves down there. I know you guys will be in seventh heaven now! That top frank looks a little short, did you get impatient and take a bite ?

Just for conversation, Do ya notice it says made with lamb casings. Hofmanns is the only brand that I've see that says that. anybody got any thoughts on that.


----------



## scarbelly (May 16, 2012)

I just checked the Albertson's here in town and they have not arrived here yet


----------



## rabbithutch (May 16, 2012)

Our Albertson's bailed shortly after wally world starting selling groceries here.  Been a few years now.  We have HEB and wally.  Wonder if HEB will carry them.


----------



## pops6927 (May 16, 2012)

Well, so much for that plan, grilling them Saturday.... mom got home and said, "Heck YESSS!  Wait on the Cornell Pork Steak, we'll have Hofmann's!!"  I'll just let the pork steak marinade an extra day in the Cornell sauce!  

Each had a German and a Snappy - O M G were they good!  Cook 'em just until the skin browns and cracks!  The Flavor was great on both - just a whole lotta meat flavor, not filler flavor!  The Snappy's are a white hot with a bratwurst flavor - gotta have horseradish with 'em and fried onions!  WOW!

Got to write to them and say a big Texas "THANK YOU!" - I've dreamed of the day we'd get them here to have on a regular basis!


----------



## pops6927 (May 16, 2012)

Just emailed them!


----------



## steamboatwilly (May 17, 2012)

I saw this thread and had to comment. Its nice to see the stuff i grew up on being enjoyed by others around the country. I live right in Syracuse and to have these around is a blessing.

Although i prefer dinosaur bbq baked beans or rather my version of it.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 17, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Well, so much for that plan, grilling them Saturday.... mom got home and said, "Heck YESSS!  Wait on the Cornell Pork Steak, we'll have Hofmann's!!"  I'll just let the pork steak marinade an extra day in the Cornell sauce!



I made pork spiedies last night with Cornell sauce....they were great!



~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (May 17, 2012)

Well that's awesome that they carry them at Albertson's.  We used to have those all over the place out here.  But some other grocer bought them all out a few years ago.  

I can't believe I lived in Albany for 3 years and never got tipped off to those.  My local friends failed me.


----------



## spuds (May 18, 2012)

Thanks scarbelly for the Ca update!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally took a minute to show the best part of Hofmann's German Franks... cooking them!  The NC (Natural Casing) splitting, with some onions, ready for the buns!













002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Jul 20, 2012






Does that make your mouth water??


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 21, 2012)

Yummy!!! :wink:


~Martin


----------



## isabella kuhlen (Nov 11, 2012)

As a transplanted Salt City resident, California has great food but nothing in my memories comes close to Hofmann's White Hots, as my sister and I used to call them.  Thank you for putting up the link.  I am one of those crazy people who would pay the money to have White Hots delivered cross country!!!


----------



## sdogeasley (Aug 29, 2014)

A buddy of mine drives to new york every yr and picks me up 10 pounds of snappy grillers I enjoyed them when I was a little kid when we lived in watertown and still enjoy them today


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 29, 2014)

New owners in the past few years, they're really branching out....someone told me they saw some of their stuff at Aldi.





~Martin


----------



## sdogeasley (Aug 29, 2014)

Iv seen it at sams club but nothing beats the fresh one from the factory


----------

